# Cruze RS Package



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

eBay


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Look into the cost of it, it might be easier/cheaper in the long run to trade on upside down and use the cash to put a down payment in an LT/RS. The price for the rims/tires from manufacturer are over $2k + the appearance package.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

the 18" rims alone from chevrolet are 736 $ each plus tax. if you live in quebec or toronto canada you can buy mine from me for 1000$


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The difference in price between the LS & 1LT with the RS package new is around $1700 US. One might be able to get all the body pieces for less than that, but they would still need to be painted. The 1LT has quite a few more options standard & available than the LS, making it a much better car. Biggest difference, the 1.4T is standard. 

If I were you I would just wait a few years & trade your used LS for what you want. In the mean time you can use the money you would have spent to pay down your car or as a down payment on the new one.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Get the bigger rims, pop a lip spoiler in the back, RS badges on the side and you're set!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Welcome to CruzeTalk! If I were you, I'd just add a rear lip spoiler and call it a day. The entire RS package includes a front bumper, RS fog lights, side skirts, lip spoiler, RS badges, and a rear bumper. All of these would have to be painted to match your car. It's a significant expense that you may find cost-prohibitive compared to selling your car and buying an RS-equipped one.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Welcome to CruzeTalk! If I were you, I'd just add a rear lip spoiler and call it a day. The entire RS package includes a front bumper, RS fog lights, side skirts, lip spoiler, RS badges, and a rear bumper. All of these would have to be painted to match your car. It's a significant expense that you may find cost-prohibitive compared to selling your car and buying an RS-equipped one.


Dont forget the chrome dash bezel!

If you are interested in getting the RS body kit, what stopped you from getting a 1LT RS model? Its really not too much more, and you also get a turbo!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

